

Ask HN: what events and parties 1 should attend to increase the user base? - kinj28

i believe that to get the critical mass, we must meet influential people to see the app, install it &amp; speak about it. Am looking for suggestions on parties&#x2F;events&#x2F;etc where i can meet these people.
======
patio11
First find 10 people (business apps) or 100+ people (consumer apps) who need
it like they need oxygen, _then_ worry about meeting influencers.

After you have found people who need your app like they need oxygen, ask them
where they hang out / who they listen to for advice on $YOUR_FIELD. Go there,
meet people, show them the app that people in $YOUR_FIELD can't get enough of,
explain why their audiences would be best served by hearing about it.

Some people think that Justin Bieber tweets about you and then, bam, business.
This is not actually the way businesses are made.

~~~
kinj28
some details: we run a link sharing service called
[http://teamgum.com](http://teamgum.com) for teams (B2B). launched a month ago
at TNW amsterdam. 170+ teams/600 users are using it currently.

------
nemothekid
Its strange that you didn't include what your application does or who is
marketed too. Once you've defined that, then you should go where those people
are. I'm reminded of the fact that the Pinterest founder used to visit homes
and have Pinterest parties with what was IIRC, middle aged women, (I think
this was Startup School 2012?), in order to get the word out on his app.

~~~
kinj28
we run a link sharing service for teams called
[http://teamgum.com](http://teamgum.com). we are targeting small teams to make
use of the product. We launched the service in last week of april (1 month
ago) and we have about 170 teams/600+ users using the service.

